# flagyl



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

How long would you normally give flagyl for? I have 2 pigeons put on flagyl by the vet but she has put 1 on a course for 5 days and the other on a course for 8 days, any ideas why?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Carolyn, the treatment course for Flagyl (Metronidazole) can be anywhere from 5 days up to two weeks. The drug itself, can be used to not only treat for canker infections (trichomoniasis , caused by a protozoa), but also infections caused by anaerobic bacteria. So a vet at his discretion may vary time and amounts when prescribing dosages based on a number of factors, what I just mentioned being part of what goes into the equation.

Karyn


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Carolyn,
Depends on what reason they were given 'Flagyl', and also on the 'dosage'..ie. how many mg is in the tablet. Hope this helps. Peace


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

they were both issued it only one a few days apart due to suddenly showing symptoms of infection or disease but it could be as they have different symptoms which might be why they have it for different lengths of time


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....let's put it this way...it wouldn't HURT the one on the 5-day regimen to extend it to 7 days......

If they were diagnosed w/ the same infection, I do find it a bit odd that the lengths of treatment would differ (unless, as noted, the dosages or suspension strengths differed).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Well....let's put it this way...it wouldn't HURT the one on the 5-day regimen to extend it to 7 days......


The formulary used by British vets says 5-7 days but 7 days is the minimum I use.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

How well did the birds respond to the treatment?


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Well i'm still waiting for the first one to start responding, I've upped his baytril as somone recommended in a different thread but i'm going to run out before i can complete the 10 day course due to doubling the dose. So I'm not sure how to get some more, I may have to go back to the vet and lie saying we spilt some or something like that.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi carolyn, 


What was the diagnosis for which the Flagyl was prescribed?

And...


Can you post some good, close up, in focus, well lit, images of some fresh poops?


What else can you add as for the Bird's condition or history or symtoms?


Phil
L v


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

carolynP said:


> Well i'm still waiting for the first one to start responding, I've upped his baytril as somone recommended in a different thread but i'm going to run out before i can complete the 10 day course due to doubling the dose. So I'm not sure how to get some more, I may have to go back to the vet and lie saying we spilt some or something like that.


LOL, a number of years ago I did just that, said the cat jumped up on the counter and knocked over the bottle, do it sooner than later as, if later it will seem like you want more meds, sooner will seem like you would have had days of med left still, to add a bit of cover to the story.

Karyn


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

ahh yes thats a good idea, i suppose i should try and persuade the parents to go tomorrow as i'll be at work


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

pdpbison said:


> Hi carolyn,
> 
> 
> What was the diagnosis for which the Flagyl was prescribed?
> ...


It wasnt diagnosed just given as a stab at trying to treat whatever is makin it sick. I posted a poop from about 2 days ago but that will be on my other thread, I'll see about getting some from today as they have changed a bit. The pigeon has a lack of co ordination of its head and body, it wants to peck seed but cant do it right so its hand fed and watered, I think basicaly i'm going to give it til monday to make some improvement or else it will have to go back to the vet for the last time as its thin and not very happy, I know some people may think it should have longer but that will be 10 days of medication by then and I dont want to be responsible for it dying through starvation or thirst.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

carolynP said:


> How long would you normally give flagyl for? I have 2 pigeons put on flagyl by the vet but she has put 1 on a course for 5 days and the other on a course for 8 days, any ideas why?



I'm confused did you not ask your vet ? Do you not trust your vet ? He does this for a living & is the Professional. I feel one of the reasons we have these sick issues is because of wrong use of drugs like Baytril by amatuers.Would you do this with your own medicine on your family ? Same thing only difference is these are animals not people. I know you mean well but ' the road to hell is paved with good intentions'. P. S. I'm not a vet but just tired of birds getting sick & untreatable because of super bugs.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Ross, this thread is a continuation of another thread, where the vet actually prescribed the wrong dose for one of the meds that was ordered. So while most times vets do get things right, I am aware of times they do not, especially if they do not see a lot of birds. So it never hurts to check, especially if you know the vet has already made a mistake, on the instructions he is giving.

Karyn


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

That was my ques but check with another vet dosages are there for a reason not to be tampered with. This is not just a problem in N. America but I read the same thing all over the world on all the forums I'm on. Thanks for your info.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi carolyn,


Can you descriube in more detail his mannerisms, movements, postures?


How old is he, do you know?


What meds so far has he been on and for how long?



Image of the Bird himself?


Phil
Lv


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Ross Howard said:


> I'm confused did you not ask your vet ? Do you not trust your vet ? He does this for a living & is the Professional. I feel one of the reasons we have these sick issues is because of wrong use of drugs like Baytril by amatuers.Would you do this with your own medicine on your family ? Same thing only difference is these are animals not people. I know you mean well but ' the road to hell is paved with good intentions'. P. S. I'm not a vet but just tired of birds getting sick & untreatable because of super bugs.


Actually ross vets dont treat pigeons for a living not in england anyway unless you can find an avian vet which is rare, 99% of an average vets work is cats and dogs. I have took a vets advice in the past and had a pigeon put to sleep for plucking its feathers because i knew no better and after speaking to people in the pigeon world i found out this was probably an extreme overeaction by the vet seen as they tried no other treatment on it first.
The dosages I got for the Baytril is off Baytrils own website so please don't come on here insulting me without knowing the facts!


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Ross Howard said:


> That was my ques but check with another vet dosages are there for a reason not to be tampered with. This is not just a problem in N. America but I read the same thing all over the world on all the forums I'm on. Thanks for your info.


Not sure what the point is in checking the dosage with a different vet as they have no idea of the bird, its history or what is up with it!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Not sure what the point is in checking the dosage with a different vet as they have no idea of the bird, its history or what is up with it!


The dosages have already been checked against the British Small Animals Veterinary Association Manual of Raptors, Pigeons and Passerine birds formulary and the Baytril site for the Baytril dose. This isn't "tampering" it is checking. The first pigeon that I took to a small animal vet was prescribed Baytril at the cat's dosage level of 5mg per kg max...the pigeon dosage is 10-20 mg per kg. 

What happens in the UK is that a vet will initially examine a bird and if it looks like a bacterial infection they will prescribe antibiotics . Prescribing Baytril and Flagyl covers the widest range of bacteria so this is what they do. Yes, even the avian specialists which are few and far between

Samples can be sent off for a bacterial culture and sensitivity test, but getting the results takes about a week or more. Longer if they are to be tested for salmonella because 5 days worth of poops are required. 

Harassing Carolyn doesn't help her or the pigeon.


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Feefo said:


> Harassing Carolyn doesn't help her or the pigeon.


Unfortunately some people have nothing better to do!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry Carolyn I didn't understand your situation , I stand corrected & I apologize. I quess what they say is true a person has 2 ears & 1 mouth & should listen twice as much as they speak. Again I apologize I hope you get it sorted out. Ross


----------

